# CPMA Workshop



## jifnif (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone taken the CPMA Prep Workshop?  I already have my CPC but I would like to go a bit further and get into auditing.  Can anyone give me good and bad points or is the CPMA exam something I can study for on my own.  The cost is steep and my work does not reimburse.  Thanks!


----------



## melzinser (Jun 9, 2010)

*CPMA self-study*

I took the exam in May.  I had both the NAMAS Study Guide and the Grier textbook.  The Namas study guide was most helpful - it's sections pretty much mirror the sections on the test.  Read all the other forum threads for the areas to focus on.


----------



## jifnif (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks, Melanie.  Where did you get your NAMAS Study Guide? If you don't mind me asking: Did your job require this or was it something you did on your own?


----------



## melzinser (Jun 10, 2010)

*NAMAS study guide*

I got the study guide from NAMAS:  http://www.namas-auditing.com/Namas.  I don't think I could have passed without it!  You need to pay attention to the chapter on regulatory control.  I am a 23 doc ortho practice internal auditor but they didn't require me to get this certification - I did it for myself and to give a little more weight to my recommendations to the providers.  Some people are impressed by the alphabet soup you can collect after your name!  As far as developing a coding compliance and internal audit program, the AMA text book by Deborah Grider was more helpful.  And EMUniversity online is great too.  Sign up for their weekly case studies.  Feel free to email me directly anytime.


----------



## jifnif (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, Thanks Melanie.  I was just having a discussion on another forum as to which book is better and it seems that both would be beneficial.  Thank you so much for your words of advice!!  I love your "alphabet soup".  Hilarious for me b/c that is how it works in our office.  At the moment I code and audit for at least 15 different specialties and the amount of doctors is well over 50!!!  I decided to get my credentials for that very reason.  First, I don't get paid for what I do (well, not what I am worth) and some of our physicians could care less about a CPC.  Just need something more whether it helps me in this organization or another.  How long have you been auditing and have you come up with your own compliance program?  You dont' have to answer on this forum if you don't want and you are welcome to privately email me as well.  thanks, again!


----------

